# Caravans and trailers



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

Mrs In 2 bikes has a hankering for a caravan or trailer tent, especially as we turned down our original idea of buying a camper van to buy a permanent home here.

From previous Q's on the subject, I have picked up the idea that trailers, and possibly caravans, have their own registration (matriculation / number plate) and separate vehicle insurance not to mention the likelihood of some sort of M.O.T.

I wonder; are caravans more expensive in Portugal compared to the U.K. and if they are, is it practical to get one from the U.K. and 'matriculate' it here or does one have to jump through the same hoops as those for importing a car, not forgetting the question of import tax??

My budget would be 5 - 6000 Euros..

cheers


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your best and cheapest option would be a camper/trailer which can be towed on the towing vehicle plates, trailers here require registering (not matriculating unless +3500kg) so if your tempted to buy from UK be aware they need a EU recognized plate a relatively new requirement in UK.
D/L Cat B trailer up to 750kg or MAM of no more than 3,500kg
or B+E if trailer +750kg 

Bit of controversy over EU translation of the EU Directive into Portuguese as it differs to other EU countries and Portugal copied it straight to new law, not sure if that is resolved or not now 

Standvirtual & Olx have Caravana's for sale if you want some comparision


----------

